# Residue left from vinyl transfers



## roobyroo (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi, I've searched the forums looking for an answer to my problem but as of yet, haven't managed to find anything (probs not looking in the right place :-s)

The problem I'm having is when I heat press vinyl transfers onto T-Shirts, I remove the backing from the vinyl once it has cooled but this leaves a slight glue-ish residue around the edge of where the backing paper was. Is it something that i'm doing wrong? I've tried peeling the backing off while still warm (this just starts to lift up the vinyl again), and I've tried leaving the vinyl cool for a good 5-10 minutes but I still end up with this residue. I'm sure it will probably come off in the wash, but I really don't have the time to wash and dry every t shirt before despatching it to the customer.

Any help would be really appreciated.

John


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You're saying the residue is on the T-shirt, not the heat press right? Did the transfer company give you a temp to warm your heat press up too? It's been a while since we had this problem, but I think it had to do with how hot we warmed the heat press up too, and the amount of pressure. 

Check with the transfer companies website or call them, and check your heat press instructions. 

If you're talking about residue on the heat press, get a teflon sheet. They're about $20.00.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

I've read in a trade magazine article that sometimes if the pressure is too high it actually squeezes the adhesive from under the vinyl and out the sides. I've had this when layering vinyl, try to reduce your pressure and maybe press twice instead.

Lee


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

A similar thing happens when you try to peel flock before it's cooled enough, you get a sticky residue on the flock which is off the backing.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

What is Flock?


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Flock is a raised velvet feel material that is cut on a vinyl cutter to whatever design you like and then heat pressed onto a garment. It can also be done by screen printing an adhesive first then applying flock on to that. Most garment vinyl suppliers sell flock. Do a search on here for flock, Rodney used it on his t-shirt forums shirt, there is a picture somewhere.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Here's one i did, the black is flock with holes cut out to recess the rhinestones. It feel like velvet.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Is this different then Twill?


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

yes it's different, it's cut and weeded like vinyl then heat pressed. It has a heat activated adhesive on the back and comes in sheets or rolls, in solid colours. No stitching required.


----------



## victorysign (Apr 22, 2008)

roobyroo said:


> Hi, I've searched the forums looking for an answer to my problem but as of yet, haven't managed to find anything (probs not looking in the right place :-s)
> 
> The problem I'm having is when I heat press vinyl transfers onto T-Shirts, I remove the backing from the vinyl once it has cooled but this leaves a slight glue-ish residue around the edge of where the backing paper was. Is it something that i'm doing wrong? I've tried peeling the backing off while still warm (this just starts to lift up the vinyl again), and I've tried leaving the vinyl cool for a good 5-10 minutes but I still end up with this residue. I'm sure it will probably come off in the wash, but I really don't have the time to wash and dry every t shirt before despatching it to the customer.
> 
> ...


 
I have noticed this problem a few times - (there is a glue residue left on the shirt around where the backing edges were)

What helped us is lowering the temperature a bit. I am usually able to "rub" the residue off with my fingernail though.


----------



## roobyroo (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks guys, I managed to contact the manufacturer of the vinyl transfer and they also say the temp and pressure is probs a little too high. I'll try lowering both and see if that works 

John


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You're welcome. Let us know what happens. You can probably by a clue/adhesive remover, but don't use to much, and try it on a demo shirt first. 

We always try several things starting with our finger nail, then move on to removers, but just a real little amount. We always try to buy one or two extra shirts for this kind of problem.


----------

